# Hey James, you forgot to tip me in the app



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Got a pax today, short ride. Immediately after accepting I get a text "Hey good morning, I'm at {building name} on the left side. Coming down elevator now"...Of course by the time I accepted I had already turned in the other direction and had to reroute. Finally get to the building, no one there. click "I've arrived' auto text on Uber. 20 seconds later guy comes out and we being ride.

Drop off James at his office. "hey man thanks for getting me here so quick. I'm putting a tip in the app for you. Have a great day!"

4 hours later still no tip James! Could be a late tipper but I seriously doubt it since he used the phrase I'll tip you in the app.

How many rides do you get each day that "promise" a tip??


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Happens all the time.. I have found asking everyone at the end of the trip to please rate the experience.. tends to help reduce that because it's in their mind to re-open the app and the Tip screen pops up after the Ratings screen.. Could care less if they rate me or not.. Just want the Tip... 

On the other hand I tend to receive alot of tips overnight while sleeping... Tends to make me think it's a delay in Ubers processing system.. so maybe James did tip and it just hasn't gotten there yet..

Good luck on that "Tip in the app" LOL


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lol, tip in the app is code for screw you


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Dekero said:


> On the other hand I tend to receive alot of tips overnight while sleeping... Tends to make me think it's a delay in Ubers processing system.. so maybe James did tip and it just hasn't gotten there yet..


yea i've had those too, but the very next ride the guy tipped me $8 and It showed up immediately. Sure James could be a nice fellow who tips later on but I seriously doubt it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

We have a b


BuberDriver said:


> yea i've had those too, but the very next ride the guy tipped me $8 and It showed up immediately. Sure James could be a nice fellow who tips later on but I seriously doubt it


etter chance of hitting the lottery before getting a tip in the app


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> yea i've had those too, but the very next ride the guy tipped me $8 and It showed up immediately. Sure James could be a nice fellow who tips later on but I seriously doubt it


My bet is he FORGOT to ever open the app again... This goes back to why 30 seconds before end of EVERY ride I stop whatever conversation is going on.. abrubtly if need be .. and ask them to please remember to rate the experience... It's a gentle nudge to have them open up the app then and there or right as they get out...because it's human nature to do the right thing and when you show how much it matters to you..MOST people want to do the right thing.

I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THAT RATING.... I only want better odds of getting a tip.

Good luck out there.. try what I said and watch if your tips don't increase over last week's.... Mine doubled and tripled.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Dirty filthy liars..... all of them!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

BuberDriver said:


> Got a pax today, short ride. Immediately after accepting I get a text "Hey good morning, I'm at {building name} on the left side. Coming down elevator now"...Of course by the time I accepted I had already turned in the other direction and had to reroute. Finally get to the building, no one there. click "I've arrived' auto text on Uber. 20 seconds later guy comes out and we being ride.
> 
> Drop off James at his office. "hey man thanks for getting me here so quick. I'm putting a tip in the app for you. Have a great day!"
> 
> ...


He might not tip til he orders his ride to go home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Lol, tip in the app is code for screw you


Just like
" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

UPDATE: JAMES TIPPED...in the app!!!!! $1...wooo hooo. I'm sorry James


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> UPDATE: JAMES TIPPED...in the app!!!!! $1...wooo hooo. I'm sorry James


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> UPDATE: JAMES TIPPED...in the app!!!!! $1...wooo hooo. I'm sorry James


I bet you he just used the app again... And your ride was sitting there waiting to be rated when he opened it... I'm telling you ya gotta try what I said... It will increase your take %. Good luck


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

BuberDriver said:


> "hey man thanks for getting me here so quick. I'm putting a tip in the app for you. Have a great day!"


He did put in a tip for you... his finger tip in (on) the app!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Meh. People often tip later. 

Some of my regulars do it when they are coming home in an Uber or during their first break. 

I pick up a nurse several times a week. The tip always shows up 3 hours after I drop him. 

I think people don’t look at their phone when they are coming into work or while working.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> Meh. People often tip later.


% of tippers who tip later, maybe 10-20%. % of people who tip after saying "I'll tip you in the app" definitely 1-2%


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Dirty filthy liars..... all of them!


........said the Uber driver ???


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> My bet is he FORGOT to ever open the app again... This goes back to why 30 seconds before end of EVERY ride I stop whatever conversation is going on.. abrubtly if need be .. and ask them to please remember to rate the experience... It's a gentle nudge to have them open up the app then and there or right as they get out...because it's human nature to do the right thing and when you show how much it matters to you..MOST people want to do the right thing.
> 
> I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THAT RATING.... I only want better odds of getting a tip.
> 
> Good luck out there.. try what I said and watch if your tips don't increase over last week's.... Mine doubled and tripled.


? Gonna have to try this out


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ? Gonna have to try this out


Likewise. Thanks to all of these stories, last time someone said he'd tip me in the app I almost scoffed right in his face. I've been thinking that next time, I'd be tempted to ask, "Why don't you just tell me how I can improve, rather than bullshitting me about a tip you'll never send?" Make them feel guilty about it, or at least ask what I mean.

And then I can tell them that nobody ever comes through with a "tip later in the app," and that I assume it's because the ride was unsatisfactory and they're just being polite.

But Dekero's suggestion is probably more effective.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

My biggest regret for a failure to tip as promised was a golfer who was going to be late to his foursome. On three occasions during the ride he promised to tip me "well", in the app, if I could floor it. I did. After dropping him off from the 20 minute ride he tipped $5.

This was irksome, as I get $5 on every day rides. He had made too big a deal about tipping well to go that light.

My regret? That I did not go back and hunt him down on the golf course. And embarrass him in front of his friends by showing them all what speeding to the club on a high promise was worth to the man. I could have done it. That's a regret.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Likewise. Thanks to all of these stories, last time someone said he'd tip me in the app I almost scoffed right in his face. I've been thinking that next time, I'd be tempted to ask, "Why don't you just tell me how I can improve, rather than bullshitting me about a tip you'll never send?" Make them feel guilty about it, or at least ask what I mean.
> 
> And then I can tell them that nobody ever comes through with a "tip later in the app," and that I assume it's because the ride was unsatisfactory and they're just being polite.
> 
> But Dekero's suggestion is probably more effective.


I spoke too soon. Last night, I drove a nice couple through horrendous traffic from the airport to their hotel. We commiserated, we laughed, we bonded over Game 7 and the Nationals ("anyone but Texas or the Yankees," is my motto). I took side streets on the hill above and parallel to the freeway as they pointed and laughed at the standstill traffic there.

The long drive passed quickly with lively conversation and mirth. At the hotel, as I pretended to help them with their luggage, she leaned toward me and said those fateful words:

"I'll tip you in the app."

I smiled. "Of course. Thank you," I replied. "Have a great vacation!"

As I pulled back into heavy traffic, the cell phone "ding" startled me. "You have received a $5 tip!"

"NO FREAKING WAY!" I yelled. A flock of pigeons rose, startled. I chortled with glee.

Yes, virgins, there _is_ a Santa Claus!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I personally hate it. I have changed from driver to rider. If I say I will tip you, I will. If I say nothing about tipping, then there is a good chance you will get nothing. 

I will also mention if I am tight on what is in my account. I have taken several days before and then tipped by running through my trip history once my paycheck hits. 

Moral of story, don't say you are going to tip in the app and you don't.


----------



## Green tiger (Nov 4, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> Got a pax today, short ride. Immediately after accepting I get a text "Hey good morning, I'm at {building name} on the left side. Coming down elevator now"...Of course by the time I accepted I had already turned in the other direction and had to reroute. Finally get to the building, no one there. click "I've arrived' auto text on Uber. 20 seconds later guy comes out and we being ride.
> 
> Drop off James at his office. "hey man thanks for getting me here so quick. I'm putting a tip in the app for you. Have a great day!"
> 
> ...


The one who promises to tip actually never tips. I say this on based of my 7 years of Uber experience.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I personally hate it. I have changed from driver to rider. If I say I will tip you, I will. If I say nothing about tipping, then there is a good chance you will get nothing.
> 
> I will also mention if I am tight on what is in my account. I have taken several days before and then tipped by running through my trip history once my paycheck hits.
> 
> Moral of story, don't say you are going to tip in the app and you don't.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

90% of pax that say "I'll tip you in the app" are really saying "I'll kick you in the ass"!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

There's a chef here who rides a Harley and only Ubers in rain or snow. It could be weeks. When I see the tip it's the bat signal to head to him and both home and work are not hard to be closest to. He's looking to see if anyone's around in either that farming area or near the restaurant. He even changed jobs and it still works. Cracks us both up. 

And it's raining, so surge. He gave me venison kabobs and purple potatoes with watercress and braised leeks last December. My unicorn. He prefers the Harley because of the invisible horn.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Canned response. 

PAX: 5 Start service. Great job.

ME: If it's all the same to you, I'd rather have $5.

4 star rating for the pax.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

This thread should be featured. Amazing insight that I think the UP community could benefit from. Great to see a topic not about driving strategy again


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> How many rides do you get each day that "promise" a tip??


I track all my rides in my mileage log book. At the beginning of the year I started tracking who says anything relating to: "I'll tip you in the app." It is simple, I just put a box around the ending odometer reading for that trip. I transfer everything into Excel and flag these rides. Now I can get a true count of who tips and who does not tip.

So far this year 53% of the people that say I'll tip in the app have tipped in the app. If someone would have asked me before I started tracking I would have guessed that maybe 20% of them tip after saying they will. I was wrong.


----------

